# Caramelized French Toast- TNT



## crewsk (Apr 26, 2005)

This is what we had for breakfast this morning. I doubled the recipe & added some cinnamon & nutmeg to the egg mixture when I made it but am posting the original here. We had an apple topping & cinnamon syrup too. 

4 slices bread(I used thick slices of french bread)
3 eggs
1/4C. milk
dash salt
2Tbasp. butter or margarine
1/2C. brown sugar
1/4C. water

Melt 2Tbsp. butter in frying pan. Beat eggs, milk, & salt together. Dip bread into egg mixture & fry until light brown & egg is cooked. Remove from pan. Add brown sugar to hot pan & stir until melted & sticky. Add water & stire. Place French toast in caramel sauce. Turn to coat, then remove from pan, serve & enjoy!

Here are the links to the Bubbly Apple Topping and the Cinnamon Syrup

This is from Where's Mom Now That I Need Her? Surviving Away From Home By Betty Rae Frandsen, Kathryn J. Frandsen, & Kent P. Frandsen.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 26, 2005)

I was hoping you'd post this!!!  DH had a caramelized french toast on our honeymoon two years ago that he still talks about!  I'll have to try this one and see if it's like what he remembers!


----------



## crewsk (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope you both enjoy it PA! I'm posting the apple topping in Fruits & Nuts & the cinnamon syrup in I guess Sauces Marinades, & Rubs.


----------



## middie (Apr 26, 2005)

crewsk thank you for the recipe... copying it now as i type lol


----------



## crewsk (Apr 26, 2005)

You're welcome! I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## middie (Apr 26, 2005)

i'm sure i will !!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2005)

Sounds perfectly wonderful.   We love French toast!


----------

